
Information Operations and Facebook [pdf] - em3rgent0rdr
https://fbnewsroomus.files.wordpress.com/2017/04/facebook-and-information-operations-v1.pdf
======
em3rgent0rdr
This pdf was posted 4 months ago, but without discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14212657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14212657)

------
em3rgent0rdr
and the actual blogpost ([https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/09/information-
operations-...](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/09/information-operations-
update/)) was posted 10 hours ago, again without discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15186693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15186693)

